# What are your turn-offs?



## Chimerical (Feb 28, 2009)

For me it goes from turned offed, to there's a very slim chance, to a snowballs chance in hell.

Just cause something turns me off doesn't mean I will write a girl off. But She'd better be special.
SJ's turn me off. I don't know why. But something about Sensing Judging types tends to rub me the wrong way.
Over weight and/or out of shape. I work out every day and am definitely not attracted to fat chicks. It's a sign of laziness to me.

Very slim chances.
Cruelty towards others. 
Laughing at other people's misfortune.
Talking bad about the homeless and showing a lack of understanding.

Snowballs chance in hell.
Girl I've met before who I asked out, that lied to me and said she wasn't looking for a relationship only to date someone else she met three days ago. I've run into girls who've done that and found out their relationship with guy they knew for three days didn't work out. Then they ask me out. "hahahaha. No" is an appropriate response in this situation I think.

Racism. A girl who shows any sign of racism is immediately crossed off my list of potential candidates.
Sexist views: e.g. I saw a girl crying at a party cause some guy punched her in the face. I asked why he hit her in the face "Cause I hit him in the face, and punched him in the throat, and tried to kick out his knee's. But I'm a girl and guys shouldn't hit girls." I don't condone violence, but if someone punched me in the face, and the throat, and tried to kick out my knee's I'd swing back since clearly they aren't going to stop and I need to defend myself. 

Trying to get me to buy things for them: If a girl tries milking me for money she's instantly off my list.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Beer Bellies. Wont even consider a guy who has stomach the size of saturn

Smell. Dude wear deodorant; cant stand the smell or look of sweat.

Doesnt like animals. I love dogs. There is something about non animal lovers which rub me the wrong way

Whiners and complainers. Perhaps it the ENTJ, but grow up and get over it already


----------



## MelissaC (May 23, 2012)

Any sign of hygiene deficit. That in itself incorporates approximately a bajillion things.

Willful ignorance or stupidity. 

Use of the words "bro", "YOLO", or anything like that.

Cruelty in any way. 

Blondes. I guess it's not a turn off per se, they just don't do much for me.

Those stupid MMA shirts. Tapout or something? Studded or rhinestoned jeans. Basically a guy who cares more about fashion than I do (which is little). Not to be confused with style. 

A guy who spends too much time checking/staring at his phone.


----------



## Eddy Kat (Sep 10, 2012)

Ignorance. See, I'm not the sharpest crayon in the box, but I try to keep learning. I hate it when guys are just.. So shallow.


----------



## Azure Bass (Sep 6, 2010)

Abundance of indifference


----------



## Chimerical (Feb 28, 2009)

Dear Sigmund said:


> Beer Bellies. Wont even consider a guy who has stomach the size of saturn
> 
> Smell. Dude wear deodorant; cant stand the smell or look of sweat.
> 
> ...


Yup... pretty much all turn-offs to me too. 
Can't really stand when people hate animals.



MelissaC said:


> Any sign of hygiene deficit. That in itself incorporates approximately a bajillion things.
> 
> Willful ignorance or stupidity.
> 
> ...


I don't mind mma or tapout shirts. But people who're obsessed with it are a little irritating. I watch my fair share of mma [okay, only if it's on and I'm around] and do martial arts. I'm just annoyed with people who's lives revolve around it. And I think tapout shirts are funny cause tapping out is forfeiting the match. So their slogan is basically "Give up.". Makes me chuckle a little bit. Mostly guys do all of this and I'm a heterosexual guy so it's not really a concern.

But those girls that're into WWE [formerly known as wwf] I absolutely refuse to date and am uninterested in them completely. Well, there was one chick I knew who liked to watch wrestling because she thought it was funny, but she wasn't as delusionally into it as most of the sports fans are.



Eddy Kat said:


> Ignorance. See, I'm not the sharpest crayon in the box, but I try to keep learning. I hate it when guys are just.. So shallow.


Same here with girls.



Tenacity said:


> Abundance of indifference


same.


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

Immaturity, ADHD, lack of goals and intelligence, people who don't think anything can be made funny in the right light.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

A man that puts his friends first, no matter what age.
mama's boys.
hipsters
pompous men
gym rats
metrosexuals
machoism (is that a word?).


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

People who are far too judgemental about superficial nonsense. I may be fat and have ADHD, but I wouldn't hold that against any of you. Laziness is not a crime. It is a response to ineffeciency.


----------



## Chimerical (Feb 28, 2009)

tanstaafl28 said:


> People who are far too judgemental about superficial nonsense. I may be fat and have ADHD, but I wouldn't hold that against any of you. Laziness is not a crime. It is a response to ineffeciency.


Laziness is gross and a major turn off to me.
So is being fat. Eating less and working out [also known as hard work] will prevent a person from being fat. Also someone who works out and eats less displays they have a level of self control that a fat person doesn't have. And fat people are generally less attractive physically than someone in shape. Also skinny people may be more attractive than fat people but they're still less attractive than healthy people who work out.

And of course you wouldn't hold it against anyone else if they were fat while you're also fat. Personally I don't see any problems having fat friends and all that, but I'm not at all attracted to it. Then again I put in work to stay in shape and I like to do active things like climbing trees, hiking, jogging, etc.. A fat person isn't going to want to do this with me. Or wont be able to. Some of my over weight friends will come hang out with me while I'm in the woods with some of my friends who aren't over weight. The in shape friends will want to go climb up the side of a steep hill and then into a tree and hang out up there. The fat out of shape friends will slow us down and try to convince us to stay with them on there ground. To be polite a lot of the time we'll stick around with the out of shape friends... but we really want to go climb that hill and into that tree and sticking to the ground is pretty boring.

ADHD... that's not something you can help and/or change. You can work on it and all that, but you can't just stop being adhd. So I'm not inclined to be judgmental about a person who has this. I don't really find it unattractive though [don't find it attractive either]. I try to be fair about things people have no control over, but I'm still unattracted to SJ's and tend to not get along with them.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Chimerical said:


> Laziness is gross and a major turn off to me.
> So is being fat. Eating less and working out [also known as hard work] will prevent a person from being fat. Also someone who works out and eats less displays they have a level of self control that a fat person doesn't have. And fat people are generally less attractive physically than someone in shape. Also skinny people may be more attractive than fat people but they're still less attractive than healthy people who work out.
> 
> And of course you wouldn't hold it against anyone else if they were fat while you're also fat. Personally I don't see any problems having fat friends and all that, but I'm not at all attracted to it. Then again I put in work to stay in shape and I like to do active things like climbing trees, hiking, jogging, etc.. A fat person isn't going to want to do this with me. Or wont be able to. Some of my over weight friends will come hang out with me while I'm in the woods with some of my friends who aren't over weight. The in shape friends will want to go climb up the side of a steep hill and then into a tree and hang out up there. The fat out of shape friends will slow us down and try to convince us to stay with them on there ground. To be polite a lot of the time we'll stick around with the out of shape friends... but we really want to go climb that hill and into that tree and sticking to the ground is pretty boring.
> ...


I apologize, I just saw the first few posts in this thread and they seemed rather shallow to me. As I've gotten older, I've become more tolerant of things that used to turn me off. Of course, I'm not in the dating scene anymore. I make a bigger distinction betweeen turn-offs and deal-breakers. A turn-off is something I might be able to overlook, depending on the woman in question. A deal-breaker is something more than just a turn-off. 

Before I married, I dated women of all shapes and sizes. I enjoyed the diversity, I learned more about what I wanted in a permanent life-partner (I found her, btw). 

A woman whose got some meat on her, but has a dynamic personality and can keep up with my mind isn't going to bother me as much as someone who appears physically fit, but has no depth to them at all. I still climb trees and go for long walks, and I recently canoed a 26 mile stretch of the Colorado River. Being fat doesn't stop me from doing these things. If I don't think I can keep up with someone, I wouldn't go in the first place.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

high testosterone levels. guys with high testosterone make me wanna vomit


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Poor Hygiene: Seriously, people, keep it clean.
Trying to be cool: I'd rather someone be dorky and silly, than someone who tries too hard to impress me
Stupidity: Nothing is sexier than witty banter. If you can't banter wittily, don't even bother.


I've noticed multiple people say "overweight" as a turn off. Honestly, I think someone can still be attractive and overweight. As long as they keep up with their hygiene and don't smell weird. A big brain will help, too.


----------



## Kozokana (Oct 7, 2012)

Does being verbally mean count? slight irony lol.



Chimerical said:


> .
> Cruelty towards others.





> Laziness is gross and a major turn off to me.
> So is being fat.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

BO, selfishness, & men who dress like women.


----------



## nerdface (Oct 16, 2012)

I'd have to say the most unattractive thing to me is the bulked up, exercise for a living, overly confident, under-educated, think-they-can-pick-up-any-girl type of men. Especially when they try to draw attention to themselves by being super loud in public/talking down to the under confident friend in the group to establish themselves as alpha-male. As a smart girl someone would need to be much more than a wallet and muscles to impress me!

On the flipside, I find nerdy guys really hot.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Women who display bad attitudes and disinterest.


----------



## Chimerical (Feb 28, 2009)

Kozokana said:


> Does being verbally mean count? slight irony lol.


How is it mean to find laziness as a turn off.
also how is it mean to think fat people are gross with all the fat in their bodies that they could prevent from being there (how many fat people are in Africa? Why is it they're at that percentage? It surely isn't fast metabolisms or working hypothalamus glands... ). This is a standard I have, no fat chicks. Being fat means your too lazy to monitor what you eat or work out and youre unhealthy. Which is your fault. It says a lot about you if your fat.

Saying I'm not into that isn't mean


----------



## Kozokana (Oct 7, 2012)

I was sort of joking.
I just thought it was a bit funny how you don't like cruelty toward others but you're talking so rude about people who might be a little overweight, that's all. I think it's fine to set standards and I agree to _some_ extent but people of all shapes and sizes can have the right personality regardless of their looks.
I wasn't make some huger personal attack lol


----------



## Chimerical (Feb 28, 2009)

Suuuuuuure.
fat people are still highly undesirable to me.


----------



## Chimerical (Feb 28, 2009)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> high testosterone levels. guys with high testosterone make me wanna vomit


I have high testosterone I'm told. If ones ring finger is larger than their index finger it's a sign of higher levels of testosterone. In me this extra level seems to manifest its self in my desire for sports and competitive nature. Despite always wanting to win and doing my best to play a great game of tennis, soccer, monopoly, street fighter, go kart racing, or anything competitive I am a good sport and despise shit talking. I also take it easy if someone is new or not very good at whatever it is we're doing. I still prefer a worthy opponent in even the little things like dots, tick tac toe (not so complex), four square even.


----------



## You Sir Name (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm also not attracted to fat people... at all, but I think it's important to remember a few things: some people truly are attracted to fat people, and that's great, love is a great thing.
and sometimes, certain coping mechanisms are used when people are faced with stress, and with a decent supply of food, someone could easily fall into using food to cope with whatever it is that may be hurting them. my personal coping mechanism is shutting off from people and immersing myself in music for prolonged periods. to each their own.
its also totally possible to be fat, yet still healthy. regular cardio workouts may not be enough to completely shed off the pounds, yet it's keeping the heart in good shape.
i do worry for the obese, though.

tl;dr go fatties, fat lovers, and everyone in between.
(this post isn't really directed at anyone, I just wanted to share my feels and thoughts)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Chimerical said:


> I have high testosterone I'm told. If ones ring finger is larger than their index finger it's a sign of higher levels of testosterone. In me this extra level seems to manifest its self in my desire for sports and competitive nature. Despite always wanting to win and doing my best to play a great game of tennis, soccer, monopoly, street fighter, go kart racing, or anything competitive I am a good sport and despise shit talking. I also take it easy if someone is new or not very good at whatever it is we're doing. I still prefer a worthy opponent in even the little things like dots, tick tac toe (not so complex), four square even.


I don't have anything against guys with high testosterone, I just am not attracted to them at all.


----------



## Rakshasa (May 26, 2012)

Stupidity is the only one I am unmoving on.

Also; skinny women. Women who are nearly featureless because of their skinnyness.You can have boobs and a butt and still be a twig. It's weird that your calves and your thighs are nearly the same size. Eat a cheese-burger, or twelve. Even that has it's exceptions though.


----------



## Sinistra Manus (Jul 10, 2012)

The desire to have more than one child.


----------



## DarkWarrior (Sep 21, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I don't have anything against guys with high testosterone, I just am not attracted to them at all.


 High Testosterone doesn't always appear the same way. I have high testosterone and yet I look more like an Apollo than a Hercules and am far from thuggish dimwitted brute who thinks first with his balls than with his brain.

More or less I'm saying science is more complicated than what you are implying.


On topic, Very Overweight people, stupidity and being annoying are my turn offs. Also being a lunatic or psychopath are turn offs.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

DarkWarrior said:


> High Testosterone doesn't always appear the same way. I have high testosterone and yet I look more like an Apollo than a Hercules and am far from thuggish dimwitted brute who thinks first with his balls than with his brain.More or less I'm saying science is more complicated than what you are implying.


I'm not just talking about that. testosterone is correlated with
- dominance*
- more masculine facial features
- ambition
- competitiveness
none of these things are bad, in fact, my best friend has crazily high testosterone, but I'm just not interested in them sexually*



> On topic, Very Overweight people, stupidity and being annoying are my turn offs. Also being a lunatic or psychopath are turn offs.


yeah, overweight people make me wanna vomit


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Assholes. Thought about editing this post, but nah. It does have a dual meaning.


----------



## AstralSoldier (Jun 18, 2012)

turn offs/snow balls chance in hell: superficiality, cruelty, lack of understanding, close-mindedness, conventionality, lack of spontaneity/originality/quirkiness, and stupidity (Jesus, I can't TELL you guys how many stupid conversations I've had to sit through; it's like they mull over their innermost thoughts for EVERYONE to see/hear, and worse yet, they're about NOTHING!! i was so indifferent to the guy this one time, when I was asked what I thought I just smiled, or changed the subject, I was drunk so the smiling thing came easily THANK GOD! :laughing weakness/neediness/dependence, and the lack of life experience...I can't stand people that form judgements based on limited, or at best FLAWED data and don't even TRY to get informed on what they open their pieholes about, this goes hand in hand with stupidity....

I usually try to see a person for their strengths but I can see their weaknesses too; All I can say is, nobodies perfect, and I'm hoping whoever I get with will be the guy that I choose because I can tolerate his weaknesses because I love his strengths.


----------



## Chimerical (Feb 28, 2009)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I don't have anything against guys with high testosterone, I just am not attracted to them at all.


.....
the below quote is pretty accurate.
Im not a domineering controlling person and don't have a super hero jaw line either. Just an excess of energy that drives me to be a perfectionist and do things well



DarkWarrior said:


> High Testosterone doesn't always appear the same way. I have high testosterone and yet I look more like an Apollo than a Hercules and am far from thuggish dimwitted brute who thinks first with his balls than with his brain.
> 
> More or less I'm saying science is more complicated than what you are implying.
> 
> ...


yup, I think with my head first and am far from a brute. I'll call the cops before I throw a punch. I'll talk my way out of things and come to a peaceful solution before trying to call the cops also. Usually conflicts with retards ain't worth the trouble so I just leave



Swordsman of Mana said:


> I'm not just talking about that. testosterone is correlated with
> - dominance*
> - more masculine facial features
> - ambition
> ...


Over weight is overly gross.
what is it about ambition and competitiveness you don't like?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Chimerical said:


> .....
> the below quote is pretty accurate.
> Im not a domineering controlling person and don't have a super hero jaw line either. Just an excess of energy that drives me to be a perfectionist and do things well


dominant and domineering aren't the same thing. I admire dominance 



> yup, I think with my head first and am far from a brute. I'll call the cops before I throw a punch. I'll talk my way out of things and come to a peaceful solution before trying to call the cops also. Usually conflicts with retards ain't worth the trouble so I just leave


I know



> Over weight is overly gross.


true dat!



> what is it about ambition and competitiveness you don't like?


because they're manly. I don't like manly guys, I like guys who are cute, boyish and bring out my protective instincts. ambitious, competitive guys are my peers and business partners, not my lovers


----------



## Chimerical (Feb 28, 2009)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> dominant and domineering aren't the same thing. I admire dominance
> 
> 
> I know
> ...


Interesting.
i have noticed a lot less girls were attracted to me when I started standing up for myself and thought it was weird.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Chimerical said:


> Interesting.
> i have noticed a lot less girls were attracted to me when I started standing up for myself and thought it was weird.


that is odd, most women seem to have opposite tastes compared to me


----------



## Chimerical (Feb 28, 2009)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> that is odd, most women seem to have opposite tastes compared to me


My life doesn't make sense


----------



## bsrk1 (Jul 18, 2012)

- out of shape
- when they just lay there and moan, I feel like I'm doing something illegal.
- closemindedness
- they have to be somewhat intellegent. (I once dated a chick who thought indiana was inbetween new york and texas, unable to tell if she was joking or not I politely exclaimed it is actually inbetween illinois and ohio... she was completely lost and thought chicago was a state and had never herd of michigan)

- another turn off for me is when girls don't accept a compliment and say something like "oh your too nice" or worse disagree. As an istp I don't exactly hand them out, not trying to sound like an ass. Like I subconsiosly notice she is good looking and assume they already know or something like that. So if I do give her a compliment whatever it may be, it really caught my attention to make me want to express my thought. A smile and a thank you go a long ways. Or even better, a totally blankstare and hold it and lean in for a kiss. That caught me off gaurd a little.

I guess why give them if they aren't appriciated, istp compliments are very truely meant. And please don't shoot a compliment straight back unless its meant.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

My hugest turnoff is probably ditziness. It's an even bigger turnoff than flat-out stupidity, which is odd, considering that most of the ditzy girls I know are actually very, very smart. But the ditziness is just... obnoxious.

I also tend not to like women who are overtly/stereotypically masculine (for that matter, I don't like to associate with men who are overtly masculine, either). I'm talking burping, farting, scratching, posturing/machismo, giving a rat's ass about sports, etc.

Ever having been part of a college sorority of any kind.

Rudeness, ignorance (especially willful ignorance), being grossly overweight, drinking to excess, being a partier, being religious (see willful ignorance), wanting kids, trying to engage me in conversation about TV shows, wearing too much makeup/being obsessed with fashion, only looking for sex, not liking books.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

geekofalltrades said:


> not liking books.


Agreed. But there's a solution to this, a la @_Paradox1987_'s signature :tongue:




> "We need to make books cool again.* If you go home with somebody and they don't have books, don't fuck them*" - John Waters


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Biggest turn off - an ugly mind.

I would class your mind as ugly if your mind allows you to be malicious, hubristic, narcissistic, cruel, rude, aggressive or downright stupid on a regular basis. Body types? Pffff, I'm not going to have a deal breaker based on bodies and body types, because (generally) if you date someone, you obviously like them a little. So you're not gonna think they're hideous beasts released from a GM zoo. Anyhow, people are pretty much their brains IMO, make that part sexy and I'll never have eyes for another :wink:.


----------



## mitchi_crash476 (Oct 5, 2012)

-sweaty
-smelly (especially bad breath)
-nasty teeth
-over weight/out of shape
-gross hair
-too much body hair
-bad facial hair
-lazy
-close minded
-jerk
-animal hater
-child hater
-creepy
-stalkerish
-controlling (especially since I'm very stubborn and "do my own thing" type)
-jerkish
-selfish
-irresponsible
-immature
-bullying
-clingy
-jealous 
-dumb
-vain


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Chimerical said:


> How is it mean to find laziness as a turn off.
> also how is it mean to think fat people are gross with all the fat in their bodies that they could prevent from being there (how many fat people are in Africa? Why is it they're at that percentage? It surely isn't fast metabolisms or working hypothalamus glands... ). This is a standard I have, no fat chicks. Being fat means your too lazy to monitor what you eat or work out and youre unhealthy. Which is your fault. It says a lot about you if your fat.
> 
> Saying I'm not into that isn't mean


Bitching about how gross fat people are is incredibly immature, superficial and inane. It's sufficient to say that you're not attracted to them. There's no need to bleat on and on about how much they disgust you. Also, others (can't remember who it was) making comments like fat people make them vomit and are "gross" and so on, need to remember that sizeism and fat shaming were long included in forum rules, as a criterion for discriminatory remarks, just to keep people from getting away with making disrespectful comments about others' size. 

It's alright to not find fat people attractive and to say just that. It's not acceptable to make disparaging comments about someone's size, be they fat or thin. 

In case anyone's curious, I am 5'4 and weigh 120 pounds. I do love all the "you must be a 400 pound troglodyte" insinuations that people make the second someone speaks up against sizeist shaming.


----------



## Chimerical (Feb 28, 2009)

Boss said:


> Bitching about how gross fat people are is incredibly immature, superficial and inane. It's sufficient to say that you're not attracted to them. There's no need to bleat on and on about how much they disgust you. Also, others (can't remember who it was) making comments like fat people make them vomit and are "gross" and so on, need to remember that sizeism and fat shaming were long included in forum rules, as a criterion for discriminatory remarks, just to keep people from getting away with making disrespectful comments about others' size.
> 
> It's alright to not find fat people attractive and to say just that. It's not acceptable to make disparaging comments about someone's size, be they fat or thin.
> 
> In case anyone's curious, I am 5'4 and weigh 120 pounds. I do love all the "you must be a 400 pound troglodyte" insinuations that people make the second someone speaks up against sizeist shaming.


My imagination of you as you first start talking defending fat people (they're still gross...)









And my imagination of you was wrong...

5'4" and 120 isn't a ratio I'd consider though. Not someone I'd consider dating, especially not when I'm 5'11" 140lbs and roughly 5-7% body fat. From hard work like running, push-ups, chin-ups, climbing, living and active lifestyle, etc.. Someone who's 5'4" 120lbs I'd assume doesn't exercise much and doesn't watch what they eat either. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow. 
Okay, people focus on weight altogether _too _much. For what its worth, I don't consider height or weight variations much of a difference when I like someone. I have dated chubby boys and I loved how cuddly and snuggly they were. They're also more gentle (in my experience) and it's always nice to have less bones knocking against each other. :tongue: Also I'm not a very great eater, so if they're willing to finish something I started eating, then I like them more. Actually I never cared about a guy's weight in the least bit. I guess the only turn off I really REALLY think about is bad hygiene. Bad breath, sweaty, etc. are immediate turn offs. Also, a guy trying too much to impress me. I like it if they have some level of intelligence or there's some common ground with me (whatever that may be). I hate guys who are pushy, arrogant and think they're a gift to womankind. I hate misogynists. I don't like male chauvinists at ALL and will stay a mile from them. I like gentleness and going slow and being soft and gentle, so aggressive guys or guys who only want sex and want it now! - they're a total turn off. 
I actually don't like guys whose sexual identity is their only identity, guys who brag about how many people they've been with, etc. I once dated a bisexual who would regale me with all the facts about his dating and sex life, and I would beg him to shut up.
And bad teeth. I HATE unhealthy teeth, or rather a guy with a beautiful smile always gets my attention. :happy:
I don't like it very much when a guy doesn't like animals/doesn't make an effort to understand why I love them.
I'm not very fond of guys who mock about things I believe in. Unless they're doing it just to tease me. :tongue:


----------



## Chimerical (Feb 28, 2009)

Why'd you date him if he was doing that?


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

Chimerical said:


> Why'd you date him if he was doing that?


Doing what? There's a whole list up there. 
Anyway, I've had the misfortune of coming across specimens that I was pretty sure I didn't want to have anything to do with after one outing for a cup of coffee or whatever. 
And the bisexual chap - I didn't realise he was so proud of his conquests till he started bragging - and he was _hot_. :blushed: I guess I became one of his conquests after that. 

Oh, the mocking thing. Well, there's this one person I quite like who is always teasing me about my stand on various issues. I don't mind it because I know he's just trying to push my buttons. But if he started having a full blown war/debate about it, I would avoid him.


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

Not having goals
Talking behind people's backs (we all do it at some point, but i'm talking malicious extreme gossipers)
People who cling to you when they need someone then ditch you at the drop of a hat when they don't need you
Acting a fool in public (so far this only happens with some of my male friends, but I'd suppose if a female is over the top it'd be a turn off)
Not putting in effort for appearance (she doesn't have to be a model or anything but messy hair, not brushing teeth, dressing like a slob,
i'm not against extra weight but if its due to laziness then yes)

None of my turnoffs are based upon a stereotype, I don't understand (i get preferences) how people can say i don't date jocks, or nerds etc how is one going to judge someone based upon that. its ok to have preferences but I do consider that shallow, just cause a person is into fitness or books, etc doesn't mean that they're stupid, socially inept, etc etc. 

I suppose I could be pickier, have a longer laundry list and "more standards" but it seems as if a fair share of "laundry list" people are ... not in a relationship. Having 20 characteristics from something you came up in your head or based upon what the media fed you usually ends up nowhere.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Chimerical said:


> My imagination of you as you first start talking defending fat people (they're still gross...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How cute<3



That patently hilarious 'assumption' based on nothing but my 'height-weight' ratio (it's been long established that BMI is not a good indicator of body composition or health; ) tells more about you than it does about me. If you're going to comment on someone's health, at least get your facts right. LOL.

You don't have to try that hard to make yourself relevant. You've already established how much of an _eligible_ bachelor you're not with the asinine spew of yours. 

p.s. I have a 5th dan black belt in Shotokan Karate. And, I am a Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu practitioner. Talk about 'healthy lifestyle' *laugh*. My boyfriend is a 6' 8 pro-athlete and Judo instructor. Keep making those 'assumptions'. It's always great fun to watch people trip and fall on their own 'swords', unfortunately, _blunt_ in this case, but what the heck..still fun to watch.


----------



## Chimerical (Feb 28, 2009)

Boss said:


> How cute<3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you feel the need to have me validate how healthier you are by describing your physical activities. 
I'm not interested in fat chicks. Get over it.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Chimerical said:


> Why do you feel the need to have me validate how healthier you are by describing your physical activities.
> I'm not interested in fat chicks. Get over it.


Now, I wouldn't exactly be seeking _validation_ from a person who has shown laughable levels of ignorance and puerility. :sad:
But, it's not very nice of you to call me a fat chick. :crying:


----------



## Chimerical (Feb 28, 2009)

Boss said:


> Now, I wouldn't exactly be seeking _validation_ from a person who has shown laughable levels of ignorance and puerility. :sad:
> But, it's not very nice of you to call me a fat chick. :crying:


Let's look at what I said.



Chimerical said:


> Why do you feel the need to have me validate how healthier you are by describing your physical activities.
> *I'm not interested in fat chicks*. Get over it.


Hmm... does the bold print say that you're a fat chick?
Or does it say that I'm not into fat chicks?
Hmm... you claim to be so smart. Try to figure this one out.

I said that your weight and height was something I wouldn't find acceptable earlier. I never directly called you fat.

Also, you've pointed out earlier that I'm clearly not the most eligible bachelor. Have you read my other posts? Have you seen my blogs? Guess who says that girls aren't interested in me the most of everyone in this forum. This isn't news.

And this isn't the "I'm sexy and I know it thread." This is the "turn-offs" thread that I created. Where people mention what turns them off. Not for people to brag about their amazing boyfriend and all the martial arts they do in a desperate attempt to seek validation from someone they apparently don't like to begin with.

If you feel so negatively towards me why do you care so much that I think you're healthy and in shape?
If you think I'm so worthless why do you feel it's needed to gain my approval? 
I'm not into fat chicks, get over it.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Chimerical said:


> Let's look at what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought your attitude was ridiculous, but now it just seems pitiable. In case you didn't notice, I have said already that it's completely fine to not be attracted to fat people. It's completely fine to say you're not attracted to them. It's not acceptable (and it is against forum rules for that matter) to make disparaging comments about size. You continued down that path in your following post. Nicely done. 

What I find interesting here is that my mere mention of my martial arts practice (dude, it's too bad that mine and my SO's advanced martial arts practice stung you so bad rofl; I wasn't expecting such an emotional reaction) is making you this insecure, so insecure that you repeatedly counter it by trying to make it sound like I am pining for _your_ validation. *laugh* I don't recall listing my body fat percentage and the myriad physical activities I enjoy, to validate why it's ok for me to make derisive comments about others' bodies, nor do I recall making any comments about your health, but you did about mine---hilariously enough, while getting your facts wrong. There's a sizeist, insulting comment directed at overweight people on nearly 4/5 pages on this thread. Get a clue.

Besides, I love that "seeking validation" card that people pull out when their game starts to falter. 

I don't think you're worthless. It looks like you think you're worthless and are projecting right now. I understand why you have little respect for some people only because of how they look. You don't seem to respect yourself all that much. Now don't you worry too much about 'validating' me further. Your sad attempts are nothing but self-mockery. Why don't you start with fixing your self-esteem issues, and while you're at it, can your sizeist nonsense. It's not exactly adding to your _charm_. As for the lack of women being attracted to you, I now get why it's *not* news.

Get over yourself.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Chimerical said:


> Let's look at what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Boss said:


> In case anyone's curious, I am 5'4 and weigh 120 pounds.





Chimerical said:


> Someone who's 5'4" 120lbs I'd assume doesn't exercise much and doesn't watch what they eat either. Not my cup of tea.


 She is not trying to gain your approval, but she is correcting you. After @Boss told you that she was 5'4 and 120lbs, you claimed the above _which is a personal attack._ Who are you kidding?



> And this isn't the "I'm sexy and I know it thread." This is the "turn-offs" thread that I created. Where people mention what turns them off. Not for people to brag about their amazing boyfriend and all the martial arts they do in a desperate attempt to seek validation from someone they apparently don't like to begin with.


 Don't think creating threads grants you some sort of amnesty and you're free to bash or chide people. You're immaturity isn't appreciated. Gain attention some other way and get over it.


----------



## Chimerical (Feb 28, 2009)

Boss said:


> I thought your attitude was ridiculous, but now it just seems pitiable. In case you didn't notice, I have said already that it's completely fine to not be attracted to fat people. It's completely fine to say you're not attracted to them. It's not acceptable (and it is against forum rules for that matter) to make disparaging comments about size. You continued down that path in your following post. Nicely done.
> 
> What I find interesting here is that my mere mention of my martial arts practice (dude, it's too bad that mine and my SO's advanced martial arts practice stung you so bad rofl; I wasn't expecting such an emotional reaction) is making you this insecure, so insecure that you repeatedly counter it by trying to make it sound like I am pining for _your_ validation. *laugh* I don't recall listing my body fat percentage and the myriad physical activities I enjoy, to validate why it's ok for me to make derisive comments about others' bodies, nor do I recall making any comments about your health, but you did about mine---hilariously enough, while getting your facts wrong. There's a sizeist, insulting comment directed at overweight people on nearly 4/5 pages on this thread. Get a clue.
> 
> ...


There you go again bragging about how awesome you are and how pathetic I am.



pinkrasputin said:


> She is not trying to gain your approval, but she is correcting you. After @_Boss_ told you that she was 5'4 and 120lbs, you claimed the above _which is a personal attack._ Who are you kidding?
> 
> Don't think creating threads grants you some sort of amnesty and you're free to bash or chide people. You're immaturity isn't appreciated. Gain attention some other way and get over it.


Never said that it does grant me the ability to bash people. I mentioned what the thread was about. Then I mentioned she's not talking about what the thread is about. I never said that because I created the thread I'm more entitled than others to do this that or the other. 

Attention?
Seriously... Flag my post if you feel, but go fuck yourself. I'm not an attention whore. Not sure if you understand what introvert means.


----------



## Michael Nihil (Sep 21, 2012)

Current turn offs would have to be: overly confident/proud people, people obsessed with talking about sex, and, women who are attracted to douche-bags.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

Lack of respect for the feelings of others.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Boss said:


> In case anyone's curious, I am 5'4 and weigh 120 pounds. I do love all the "you must be a 400 pound troglodyte" insinuations that people make the second someone speaks up against sizeist shaming.





Boss said:


> Now, I wouldn't exactly be seeking _validation_ from a person who has shown laughable levels of ignorance and puerility. :sad:
> But, it's not very nice of you to call me a fat chick. :crying:


Awe *hugs* ... There is no way you are "fat" at 120 pounds while being 5'4" 
Btw, I am about 5' 4" (5' 3.5" last time I checked, I think) and I am about 205 pounds ... :shocked:
Right now I don't workout, but when I do workout very regularly and watch what I eat a lot more I can sometimes go as low as 175-180 .... so, don't let people put you down about your weight when you sound like you are healthy and thin ... tbh, I think people are way too hard on women's weight. Almost as if people what women to be anorexic or something, which is not healthy.

That being said, even if you were "fat", from some of the posts I read of yours, you have a lot of inner beauty, and when people see that, they will know you are beautiful ^__^ (and remember you are beautiful as you are ^__^)

P.S. People around 5' 4" (give or take an inch) are extremely hot ... Just saying  ^__^


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@_Mr. Meepers_

I was completely joking there.

But, I appreciate your kind words very much. 120 pounds, even going by the BMI, is well within my healthy weight range. A _physically active_ bloke would have known that. How little someone knows about a subject is often evident in the lil 'slights' they pull out of their ass. 

And yes, even if I were fat, I would have taken just as much full and complete pride in myself as I do now. My self-worth isn't tied in with my weight. And, I have high enough self-esteem to not feel the need to tear others down to feel good about myself.  

You're a very beautiful person yourself, inside out! Never let such ludicrous bullshit get to you either .


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

Boss said:


> p.s. I have a 5th dan black belt in Shotokan Karate. And, I am a Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu practitioner.


Wow! I'm 5'5'' and weigh less than 120 lbs and _I _can't do any of that. In fact, if the issue is about being "lazy" about weight, you can't find someone lazier than me. I've never stepped into a gym in my whole life and I don't watch what I eat and I do absolutely nothing to make my body healthy and strong. I have no stamina worth speaking of. _But..._ I have a figure that is considered great. How? Beats me.

The body is weird and weight often depends upon factors which are beyond our control. I don't understand why it has been made such a problem in today's world.


----------



## JaySH (Jul 29, 2012)

@Boss,

Yes, 5'4 and 120 is healthy especially if it's accompanied by muscle mass.

beyond that, you're a kind and respectful person as well as intelligent and well spoken. The ignorance of some posts in here are mind boggling to me. 

Metabolism does play a role. Are some people heavier due to laziness? Sure. Some are very active and eat healthy yet still have trouble keeping their weight down. Look at football players. They have stamina, muscle mass and strength and, yet, many are still overweight. Thyroid conditions can also lead to issues with weight gain/loss.

Regardless, who a person is is far more important than how they look. For a relationship to work, there has to be some physical attraction though. That said, tasteless comments and references to sea mammals are immature, ignorant and cruel ways of expressing what physically attracts someone.

I am attracted to women for many different reasons and physical attraction can and does change for me as I get to know who they are inside. Superficially judging does nothing for the deeper connection we all...or most of us, long for and deserve. 
@pinkrasputin

well said. I won't respond directly to the ignorant comments made as...they don't deserve my time or any more of my attention since you and @Boss have summed it up pretty well already.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

JaySH said:


> @Boss, Yes, 5'4 and 120 is healthy especially if it's accompanied by muscle mass. beyond that, you're a kind and respectful person as well as intelligent and well spoken. The ignorance of some posts in here are mind boggling to me.


 Thanks Even by the flawed BMI measure, it's well within the healthy range as I pointed out. Because of my athletic background, I am generally "healthier" than the average woman. Some months back I weighed 12 pounds more than I do now, and it was still within my healthy BMI range. I had gained muscle mass at the time, which accounted for the weight gain. I was actually healthier at that weight than I am now because I was undergoing rigorous training in preparation for taking up a challenging indigenous martial art form. The BMI is not a good indicator of body composition.


> Metabolism does play a role. Are some people heavier due to laziness? Sure. Some are very active and eat healthy yet still have trouble keeping their weight down. Look at football players. They have stamina, muscle mass and strength and, yet, many are still overweight. Thyroid conditions can also lead to issues with weight gain/loss.


 Yes. I actually have an autoimmune form of Hypothyroidism. It's caused weight fluctuations in the past, when it went undiagnosed for a 4+ year period. Weight fluctuations was among the more tolerable symptoms of untreated hypothyroidism, actually lol. Overall, It's why I have to work harder than the average person to stay in shape. That and I am a foodie at heart. As for athletes, it's the BMI's flaw that healthy athletes (body fat % in the healthy range for activity level) are classified as "overweight". The BMI doesn't account for the proportion of lean muscle mass in athletes. My bf is "overweight" according to the BMI, and he is in fighting shape, with perfectly healthy body fat%. He is also nearly 7 feet tall. Bone density is another factor the BMI doesn't account for. Weight/weight-height ratio is an insufficient indicator of health, by itself.


> Regardless, who a person is is far more important than how they look. For a relationship to work, there has to be some physical attraction though. That said, tasteless comments and references to sea mammals are immature, ignorant and cruel ways of expressing what physically attracts someone.


 Of course, I have nothing against people finding fat people unattractive. It's the disparaging comments that I will not tolerate. As for the "sea mammals" reference, dehumanization often comes with fat shaming. I have worked with teens on body image issues, and I make it a point to address the derisive and degrading nature of such dehumanizing comparisons. I have always found this amusing, in the way that stupidity can sometimes be amusing in a lame sort of way. My own lack of sensitivity to such baloney takes nothing away from the ignorance and cruelty inherent in such references. I am a 24 year old woman who has lived and experienced the world the way very few get to, in both good ways and bad. I won't lose a wink of sleep over such slights or the insinuation that my weight implies I am fat and lazy (expressed as a euphemism of course ), but to a younger person, who is vulnerable to all the social pressure to conform to an arbitrary beauty standard, such comments can be very damaging and hurtful. We have plenty of youngsters starving themselves and harming themselves, many times as a result of subtle and, at times, overt attempts at sizeist shaming. It's among the reasons why I don't tolerate these remarks or let them go unchecked. I appreciate your thoughtful comments. @milti girl LOL I know what you mean.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh look at that, OP went off on a clearly despicable rant designed to try and fix their own esteem issues by targeting and ridiculing people based on size, then he got banned... I wonder if there's a correlation I'm missing....


----------



## JaySH (Jul 29, 2012)

Paradox1987 said:


> Oh look at that, OP went off on a clearly despicable rant designed to try and fix their own esteem issues by targeting and ridiculing people based on size, then he got banned... I wonder if there's a correlation I'm missing....


I do so love your subtle sarcasmAre we already friends? I'd like to check, and friend you if not, but, I can't...Making a note to double check this once PerC is running properly again! (though I'll probably lose the note).


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

- Oversensitivity. I mean physically, people who complain too much about being hungry or tired or whatever, or people who can't stand much physical pressure or who can't deal with certain things, like a little bit of mess or waiting for a bus too long or someshit.

- Incapability of taking banter. When you can't deal with a bit of banter about something or other because "that's racist" or "that's being offensive." It's just a joke, chill out. Actually, should be able to give banter back, too.

- Obsession with music/having a music subculture.


----------



## Ista (Feb 5, 2012)

bsrk1 said:


> - out of shape
> - when they just lay there and moan, I feel like I'm doing something illegal.
> - closemindedness
> - they have to be somewhat *intellegent*. (I once dated a chick who thought indiana was inbetween new york and texas, unable to tell if she was joking or not I politely exclaimed it is actually inbetween illinois and ohio... she was completely lost and thought chicago was a state and had never herd of michigan)
> ...


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

JaySH said:


> I do so love your subtle sarcasmAre we already friends? I'd like to check, and friend you if not, but, I can't...Making a note to double check this once PerC is running properly again! (though I'll probably lose the note).


Why thank you . I wanted to thank your posts, and @Boss 's posts, but I, well can't. I think we are, but I also can't check right now :laughing:.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

20-24% is the healthy range I believe

*Pulls out skinfold pinch caliber bwahahaha.

I don't know why they resist me pinching! I am a trained professional!!!

Some of them literally yell when I pinch! Like, what did you expect I was about to do!?? LOL

Hmm

My turn offs: talking about celebrities and sports

Blonde hair wait no that's a turn ON, just, I for some reason fear blondes- so can't really have relationships with them...??

Weird.. I know.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

5'4 120 is legit attractive, depending on how they carry the weight.

Search by Height, Weight - My Body Gallery - What Real Women Look Like

Some guys are just clueless about how much women weigh.


----------



## Zerosum (Jul 17, 2011)

people who dont believe in washing properly


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

bsrk1 said:


> - out of shape
> - when they just lay there and moan, I feel like I'm doing something illegal.
> - closemindedness
> - *they have to be somewhat intellegent. (I once dated a chick who thought indiana was inbetween new york and texas, unable to tell if she was joking or not I politely exclaimed it is actually inbetween illinois and ohio... she was completely lost and thought chicago was a state and had never herd of michigan)*
> ...


But I thought that Indiana was a world famous archaeologist/explorer?  Also you spelled 'intelligent' wrong....oh the irony! :tongue: 

My biggest turn offs would be loud and obnoxious behaviour, close-mindedness and ignorance.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

I once knew a guy that had a plethora of pics of just himself. It was really weird. I'm not talking about the token handful of me pics in a FB album. I mean the first and only time I went over to his condo I noticed many, many, many framed photos of himself. YIKES!

- Men who shave their legs. 
(I went to school w/ a guy who did this. He wasn't a swimmer, insisted he was straight. Just weird)

- Men who shave their toes, trim their chest 
(I'm not saying that a furry sweater is attractive, just pretty much metrosexual men are a turn off for me) 


Calling me Doll face and kiddo. Especially the doll face one. It screams dirty old man. Gross. 

NOT brushing teeth or washing properly. Gross.

That FARMER SNOT thing guys do. GROSS! WHY OH WHY! would you think this is a turn on?!

Wearing slack clothes 24/7. Okay if you wear sweatpants at home chillin, but if you want me to notice you as a sexual being maybe consider that sweatpants and your 15 yr old t-shirt might not be the finest of ensemble to choose. Just a thought...

I might be back here. I bet I can come up with more ... :tongue:


----------



## searcheagle (Sep 4, 2011)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> That FARMER SNOT thing guys do. GROSS! WHY OH WHY! would you think this is a turn on?!


What is Farmer Snot?


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

searcheagle said:


> What is Farmer Snot?


when you don't have a kleenex available, and you have a booger. 
So you put on finger on one nostril, and blow the booger out the other. It suuuuper GROSSSSS!!!! :laughing:


----------



## JaySH (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by searcheagle
> What is Farmer Snot?





> when you don't have a kleenex available, and you have a booger.
> So you put on finger on one nostril, and blow the booger out the other. It suuuuper GROSSSSS!!!!



It's called a snot rocket!!!!


----------



## searcheagle (Sep 4, 2011)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> when you don't have a kleenex available, and you have a booger.
> So you put on finger on one nostril, and blow the booger out the other. It suuuuper GROSSSSS!!!! :laughing:


That sounds like a snot rocket!


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

searcheagle said:


> That sounds like a snot rocket!


YES! THAT IS IT! And it's DIS- Guuuuuuuusting!!!!!

I went on this hike with a guy, getting to know the person. I was turned to look his way RIGHT as he did it. I didn't say anything. I was HOPING that he wouldn't have done it if he knew I'd be looking. But it made a noise. A NOISE TOP GUN. A NOISE! 

Absolutely tummy churning gross. 
Do yourself a favor, don't taint your hot image with a booger rocket. Blech :mellow:


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

so like, is it a turn off if a girl is absolutely ridiculous and exaggerates and is animatedly silly for no reason?


----------



## searcheagle (Sep 4, 2011)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> YES! THAT IS IT! And it's DIS- Guuuuuuuusting!!!!!
> 
> I went on this hike with a guy, getting to know the person. I was turned to look his way RIGHT as he did it. I didn't say anything. I was HOPING that he wouldn't have done it if he knew I'd be looking. But it made a noise. A NOISE TOP GUN. A NOISE!
> 
> ...


Lol, we have taken this thread off topic--- yet are strangely still on topic!


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't have a lot of turn offs but my biggest one is girls who act dumber than they actually are.


Kyandigaru said:


> A man that puts his friends first, no matter what age.


 Er, what? I've had my closest friends since 6th grade. They come first.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> so like, is it a turn off if a girl is absolutely ridiculous and exaggerates and is animatedly silly for no reason?


 No, that is a turn on.


----------



## Mashidar (Oct 4, 2012)

Repeating the same thing over and over again. I don't mind listening to any problem someone has, I enjoy discussion. But I can't do anything for you if it's the same topic repeated every single time I talk with them. Also shutting down a good discussion is a problem with me, don't say you are upset and then when asked you say it's nothing and you don't want to talk about it. Or don't start saying you have a problem, then withdraw and say it's nothing. 

I'm not really too picky on physical turn offs. It's all more emotional situations that lead to a turn off for me. The usual things such as hygiene and a clean living space are normal it seems as a turn off. Being better than everyone is a turn off as well. I'm no better than the person next to me no matter what my status in life is, I don't expect to be with someone who always talks high of themselves and down on others.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

People who flat out lie or even pretend to know about something, only to reveal they have no idea what you're talking about. Yes, I get not knowing what to say or trying to appeal to the person you like, but it's so annoying. You don;t have to be interested in exactly the same exact things or be as well versed in them as one another, but pretending like you know what I'm talking about only to not know what I just said is a huge pet peeve of mine.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Posting on forums. :sad:


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> so like, is it a turn off if a girl is absolutely ridiculous and exaggerates and is animatedly silly for no reason?


If by girl you mean woman, then ... um ... that is hot ^__^ (and super lovable ^__^)


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

cue5c said:


> Posting on forums. :sad:


But receiving notifications are such a turn on :crazy:


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> so like, is it a turn off if a girl is absolutely ridiculous and exaggerates and is animatedly silly for no reason?


I dig it, which is why I liked the ENFP I know.

When I see you post and I think of my sister being an INFJ... it makes me question what I am missing.
Either you gals are on very opposite spectrums of INFJ or she's a dud... or a mistype is occurring somewhere.

She came by today and talked to me about how she's organized plants at work and the methods she uses to propagate plants.

It's always so boring lol.
She's a major J and I.. the rest aren't so simple.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Mr. Meepers said:


> But receiving notifications are such a turn on :crazy:


So all of yesterday was about getting you off?


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

cue5c said:


> So all of yesterday was about getting you off?


YES!!! ^__^ ... although I think other PerCers got off as well :wink: (mostly the people posting in that one thread)


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Mr. Meepers said:


> YES!!! ^__^ ... although I think other PerCers got off as well :wink: (mostly the people posting in that one thread)


It was just one big circle jerk, wasn't it?


----------



## JZfs720 (Aug 21, 2012)

Arrogance, judgmental people,lack of personal hygiene/fitness.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

cue5c said:


> It was just one big circle jerk, wasn't it?


I can't circle jerk. I can only circle grind.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> I can't circle jerk. I can only circle grind.


One day there will be extrasensory strap-ons just for moments like this.


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

bsrk1 said:


> - when they just lay there and moan, I feel like I'm doing something illegal.


LMAO, that needs to be put on a shirt or a coffee mug or something.


> - they have to be somewhat intelligent. (I once dated a chick who thought indiana was inbetween new york and texas, unable to tell if she was joking or not I politely exclaimed it is actually in between illinois and ohio... she was completely lost and thought chicago was a state and had never herd of michigan)


 I dated a girl that thought a lamb was a separate animal from a sheep.


----------



## Flash FM (Aug 31, 2012)

Obesity.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Chimerical said:


> How is it mean to find laziness as a turn off.
> also how is it mean to think fat people are gross with all the fat in their bodies that they could prevent from being there (how many fat people are in Africa? Why is it they're at that percentage? It surely isn't fast metabolisms or working hypothalamus glands... ). This is a standard I have, no fat chicks. Being fat means your too lazy to monitor what you eat or work out and youre unhealthy. Which is your fault. It says a lot about you if your fat.
> 
> Saying I'm not into that isn't mean


No wonder you have been banned. Sheesh. :/

I work with overweight and obese people, and let me tell you - it isn't about laziness for most of them - it goes far deeper than that and is a constant struggle. I'd much rather be around people with weight issues than people with personality issues.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

pinkrasputin said:


> I can't circle jerk. I can only circle grind.


Sure you can, you just need a partner with the proper equipment.


----------



## bsrk1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Dolorous Haze said:


> But I thought that Indiana was a world famous archaeologist/explorer?  Also you spelled 'intelligent' wrong....oh the irony! :tongue:
> 
> My biggest turn offs would be loud and obnoxious behaviour, close-mindedness and ignorance.


haha i think its funny cause im a junior bio major with a 3.75gpa... too bad i suck at spelling. i tried to use spellcheck but it wanted me to download something an i was like fuck that ill just post it. lol


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

*Turn-Offs*

1. Lack of productivity/drive
2. Lack of integrity
3. Insensitivity
4. Little interest in intellectual pursuits, even if it's something simple like reading every once in a while 
5. Living up to or wanting me to live up to gender roles. 
6. Indirectness and passive aggression; the silent treatment is a total deal breaker
7. Lack of assertiveness or overly aggressive behaviour--indicate diminished confidence and high levels of insecurity
8. Superficiality
9. Absence of critical thinking skills; any kind of prejudice
10. Cracking under pressure, absence of resilience, giving up too easily
11. Conflict avoidance
12. Trust Issues/Suspiciousness
13. Disrespect and abuse, be it emotional or psychological; physical would land him in a hospital bed before he's had a chance to figure out what hit him. Any of this would be an instant deal beaker.
14. Moping around/being too "melancholic" 
15. Moodiness/emotional instability
16. Immaturity
17. No sense of humour/incompatible sense of humour
18. Religious/Political Extremism.
19. Not having an opinion on anything and/or being put off/made uncomfortable by my opinionated outspoken personality.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Boss said:


> In case anyone's curious, I am 5'4 and weigh 120 pounds.


I'm taller AND heavier than you! DOUBLE WIN!!!! (because I make silly things like that a competition)


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Chimerical said:


> My imagination of you as you first start talking defending fat people (they're still gross...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5'4" and 120 lbs is a totally normal weight for a woman. In fact, that's a BMI of 20. Which is pretty low, that's the low end of normal BMI.

Of course, I probably shouldn't even respond to a post which has a picture of a whale, but the simple factual ignorance displayed in this post is absolutely palpable.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Boss said:


> *Turn-Offs*
> 
> 1. Lack of productivity/drive
> 2. Lack of integrity
> ...


Yeah, that's the one.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm really turned off by smoking cigarettes, anyone who takes hard drugs, excessive drinking, generally unhealthy lifestyles, people who do not practice good hygiene, submissive men, men who are extremely older than me (like in the neighborhood of parent or grandparent age difference), defiant ignorance, men who brag about their sexual conquests or how manly and macho and pimp they are, married or otherwise committed men who skeeze on the side, religious fanaticism, a life unexamined, no sense of adventure, and anyone who expects me to be the "guiding" party in the relationship (this could be me repeating that I am turned off by submissives, but it also implies that I am turned off by laziness or by men who want a mother).


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

At the moment,being overly hospitable. I don't want to be treated like a princess and it really freaks me out to be constantly waited on.


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> so like, is it a turn off if a girl is absolutely ridiculous and exaggerates and is animatedly silly for no reason?


Absolutely not.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm definitely not into neurotic guys.

Hear that, OP?


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

I don't want to post now, Boss's answer was almost too perfect!

One thing I would like to add is a lack of passion. If there's one thing that is an instant deal breaker for me, it's someone who has no enthusiasm and is happy to just passively live without being remotely excited or even interested in the world around them.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Smoking
Overweight
Bad hygiene
No skills (in....anything)
Boring conversationalist
Too submissive
Too controlling
Passive aggressive
Does not communicate (if something's wrong...tell me)


----------



## puppies454 (Nov 14, 2012)

Plays games. No time for that. It's immature, unnecessary and boring as hell.
Isn't hygienic. At least take the time to take care of yourself! like a normal person. 
Is boooring. And then makes stupid excuses like "duh, life is boring, and relationships will always be boring". Yeah, because you're a BORING PERSON.
Shallow, unspiritual, bland, likes to oversimplify things, think wishfully, be selfishly dumb and consider themselves smart while at it. Arrogance. Yuck.
Hurt, offended by, and holds a grudge against life, ungrateful, takes things for granted, incredibly pessimistic for no valid reason. No love or compassion in the heart.
Cares about status, grades, image, perfect looks excessively in a way that they'd dump you if you got sick and missed 2 weeks of school and failed a class because of it or lost your reputation or got uglier from it or something- shallowness - no love.
Doesn't have hobbies or passions, doesn't like the arts, it's too "nerdy" for them.
Judges too quickly, assumes, generalizes. It shows stupidity, shallowness, lack of caring or compassion.
Doesn't think logically. Isn't interested in politics, current happenings, or others' opinions. A happening in the world doesn't have to affect you directly or even relate to you to be meaningful..
:/


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

puppies454 said:


> it's too "nerdy" for them.


I'd just like to say anyone who uses the word "nerdy" to put something down or put something up.

"You actually know things? OH YEAH, C'MERE A MINNIT 'N' CHECK OWT DIS NERD"
"i played skyrm lol im so nerdy xdddddd"


Being intelligent != uncool.
Playing mainstream video games != nerdy (it'd be like if I went and saw the biggest three blockbusters of each year and started calling myself a 'movie buff') != ironically cool.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Turn offs for me:
Dirty finger nails, bad hair, overweight, bad kisser, immaturity, recklessness, bad breath, insensitivity, chauvinism, disrespect, sexism, racism etc, someone who has no grip on their temper, too much inhibition.


----------



## Krista (Jan 2, 2011)

It's such a turn-off when someone I don't respect tries to control me. 

Also, doormats really turn me off. I mean, I'm all for helping people, but if someone is clearly taking advantage of you then you need to stop.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

MissJordan said:


> Being intelligent != uncool.


I've found that those who stigmatize, minimize, or demonize intelligence either have less of it or lack it entirely.


----------



## puppies454 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ugh I know! and also speaking of that, people who describe things as "cool" or "uncool"-and-that's-that. judging things so generally as cool or uncool. Just the word cool is dumb to me because some tard will be like "omg eating your own crap is so COOL since everyone does it now.. dur" It's so vague and is an opinion word anyway.. 'smart' or 'stupid'. it's all that should matter, right? i know it can be an opinion too so I'll go with logical or illogical. Another turn-off, when people get what you mean but have to freak out and find flaws on flat surfaces. i find it logical but stupid.  And I meant nerdy in its older meaning, haha.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Serial daters.

I think this goes without saying that serial daters are kind of... I don't know, like I don't hate them or anything, but I don't take them seriously. I dated a serial dater for over a year. Supposedly I was the only girl for him but from the talks of my friends and even my own brother, he messed around with other girls behind my back, like he's dating them too. Ever since that, I find serial daters to be one of my biggest turn-offs. When I say serial daters, I mean people who:

1. _Always_ rebounds. Never takes even two weeks to just be like, "Okay, maybe I need to take a break from the dating scene." or make themselves better so that their next relationship can be great.
2. _Always_ dates other people while seriously dating one person. Like... if you want us to be casual... cool, I'll just dump you and find someone else. Don't tell me I'm the only person in your life when there's obviously other women calling you while we're together. Shut the fuck up.
3. They treat their exes like shit. I mean, okay, if you have that one evil ex who took a crap on your heart, I can understand your bitterness... but if I see a pattern where you hate like all your exes... nah. You dated them once, you loved them once, you cared for them once. If you treat them like crap, you're a monster. Because at the end of the day, they're human beings, with feelings. Just stop.


----------



## honeychanbunny (Dec 3, 2012)

If you are feeling lazy just read teh bottom, before I knew what was happening my fingers typed a lot of pointless stuff...
sorry..


Guys who are intentionally mean to others and well...

never had a relationship, but generally I really love anyone and everyone or at least have no dislike for them whatsoever, even fictional I am generally pretty tolerant, 'hate' is a very strong word for me...
but I must say, I don't mean to offend anyone, but the character (I know this a shallow way to put it, but this is one of the only poeple I've ever hated..) Jacob from Twilight... and I'm not saying I hate the actor, teh creator of the character or anything liek that... it's just that the character of Jacob... I absolutely HATE him... I don't feel it that strongly anymore... but after I finished reading Twilight (yes, i know, I'm lame... sorry, everyone goes through phases okay...) I hated him with a passion. He made Bella be unfaithful, and he wasn't really consirerate enough of her at all... I really didn't like him when he took advantage of her being single and... I don't know.. this sounds so awful and gossipy...

The only other person I can think of that I hate(and may I remind you that I don't use this word lightly when refereing to people, even in jest) was my mum's most recent ex-boyfriends... (and she's had other who I liked all, or at least didn't mind), bt this guy who I hated was quite racist, and not open to other views, and really rude, and also had a crude sense of humor... he found peopel being upset amusing in certain situations taht I don't think others would find funny...
but it did turn out he had depression, however, no matter what, I know another person with depression who is actually really lovely, and I wish there was something I could do for her... but I don't know what...
Anyhow, I knwo that's not the issue, so I'm not saying I hate people with derpession, I'm just saying that may be part pof the reason why so much negativeity and unsensitivity cam eout of him...


Anyhow, if you just wanted a summary sorry for wasting your time...
I find discriminative people, and people who take advantage of others in weak states (or other I guess), and also people who are intentionally cruel?mean to others and get pleasure out of others' pain are definitely put offs...
but I guess in friendships too...
Sorry it's so long~!! >~<


----------



## Zegaray (Jun 17, 2009)

Rudeness
Obnoxious
Consciously ignorant
Closed minded
Argumentative
Unaccepting
People who don't like to try something different or new
People who don't enjoy to read books as a leisurely activity
People who don't like to have deep meaningful conversations


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Desperate grasping
Other guy in the picture with no definite status
Way too sexual on first date
Angry at ex
Negative self image
Flirts with other guys on first date
Can't handle her own kids 
Felony charges
Can't hold down a job
Gets angry at me for not remembering things she assumed I knew
Way too touchy
Smelly

Put them all together and you have a date I was on a couple of weeks ago 

No sale


----------



## infpaul (May 2, 2012)

SlowPoke68 said:


> Smelly
> 
> Put them all together and you have a date I was on a couple of weeks ago
> 
> No sale


Just out of interest, what did she smell of?


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

infpaul said:


> Just out of interest, what did she smell of?


I couldn't tell which mouth was emitting that odor--nor what it was--but it was definitely not an attractant.


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

neediness, facial hair (aside from a bit of stubble), corny romantic gestures, a sense of humor that is incompatible with mine, pessimism, insincerity, sexism, bad breath!, a need to always be right, shortness (sorry), hair in places one wouldn't normally expect it, whininess, interrupting people, dislike of the outdoors, lack of imagination, douchey outfits


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Promiscuity
Lack of your own moral compass
Lack of integrity
Person who breaks their word--ever.
Serial dating
History of drug use
History of alcohol abuse
Criminal record of any kind unless it involves sticking it to the man in which case I understand :tongue:
Thinks life is a game and never contributes to the world in a meaningful way
Smoking
Thinking physical pleasure in any form is the end all be all of life.


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> so like, is it a turn off if a girl is absolutely ridiculous and exaggerates and is animatedly silly for no reason?


For me it usually is, because it often seems like a tactic to get attention and play the manic pixie dream girl (/boy).

I am all for silliness, but only if it's genuine and not 24/7.


----------

